#   >    -

## RN0SS

9/2005   .     -71    / -836.     ,                 10-15 (  ).     :       ()     - -       -  (   -    360 .)      .

----------

LEONID2

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

to RN0SS.
 ,        .
     ,    .      ,        .
  ,  ""  ,   10 ,   ,           2 ( 1,6,    )  33,     43,       .   15 .

73! , 8.

----------

ua3rft

----------


## RN0SS

,      . ,        .    -  ?        -     ?

----------


## Leonid

!

----------


## ra1zw

RN0SS:

----------


## RN0SS

,       .    (     ) .    .73 ! .

----------


## ua1osm

"-".    .
      "" -70,       ,      Collins autotune     . -,  -   ,       .      ,        DX.
     .
  ,    (. )    . .             www.cqham.ru.                ,      .

----------


## ua1osm

http://electropribor.ru/cgi-bin/rcm/site.cgi

----------


## (uu5jfk)

?      ,   8O .

----------


## UT4FA

> ?      ,   8O .



   ,   .     -     2-,      .     -  .   Roe. -   , .. ,  "" .
       .  ,  ""   .           .
 ,     , ""     .

73!   , UT4FA

----------


## ra1zw

,   xL=xC,          1  2  -, .        ,          ,  ,      .     -836,       ,     18  . .       CW  SSB
             ,   .
        .

----------


## ra1zw

-             (2   ).         ,        . .        -140    "" .             : " 4 - ", : " 4- ",      1,5  30 .
        .......
              ,      :
)    ,
)   ,    
       ,
)     ,     ...
,  -   ,   ,
    ,      ...., ...

----------


## RU9WG/9

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=#95340

----------

-836.   .
      ?
   .       .

----------


## nickola

.     1.2---14.6 . -35     .  30-25       0.5 . " "      R ..    .       ""      -    .       .       .   -  !

----------


## CHACK



----------


## CHACK

> -  81  UR5CX,    -140   .....


       -140.        160 ,  - -  80  40 ,  - 30, 20, 17, 21 ,   12  10     ""  39      .    ""    -   20 .

----------


## ua0acu

> ua1osm
> 
>  ,       ,      ,     e-mail
> ua1osm@yandex.ru
> 
> 
> UA1OSM,   ...
>       -836?


  !           -836?    .       ?
  .

----------


## redd

,     , 

      ,              ????

----------

> ??


.   ,      ,       .      ,   .  ,     .



> ?


 ,  ,    10-20  2 .        -   .    .  .      **   .        "".     ,  ** .   **   .

----------


## R9LZ

> .


 .

----------


## CHACK

> .
>   .


      .

    ,  160  10 .

----------


## bw_wb

> ,  160  10 .



??
   R  ** 2     .

----------


## braso

-836,   c  -   !   -4   -74.     400       (  ,    ).     1.8  28  - .    ,      50 -   - !!     ,   !       -836. , -        ,      , ..        16  ( ).      ,    !    .  18   (9 ,      SSB ).       !

          CW .

     -836

----------


## redd

> redd ():	
>     -836
> 
> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=55951



  ,    ,

----------


## ew2cw

> redd
> 
>  
> 
> 
>   .    . Input coil   .


  ,    .
           . 
     + . 
     (   )         . 
 -                 . 
    ,  20...25 .      . 
 . 
   ,        ,      . 
*Tks to EW1BA!!!*
73! 
EW2CW,

----------

> 1500 ,    1 ,     Ua 2500 ,   0,8 ,


, .     -   1 .  ,   50  - 20! . 
,  * 50* .        1000  (,   ),     1 . ,    .        3.   - 17...150 .         1  - 6   .       .        .

----------


## dl4tnr

140

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -     500  ?


  500 .    140  265.
      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 4   - -140  1,5  30  .        500?  ,      ....    C    8)


             .
     1,5...30 ,        .

  ,  4  ?    ,        .
  ,    500 .   :  :  
,   ...
      .

,  (  )        .
   .   -  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .


   . -  -,  -   .
   -     .
  , ..    -,        .




> ,      -       -  .


   ,        .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,   -  ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> - 1 50   10


  .    ,           .  :wink: 
      ( 91.)      -,   .
    .
http://www.qrx.narod.ru/hams/prov.htm

:
* 2, 1991., . 7.*
    -.
  .
http://www.radioliga.com/
73!

----------


## sr-71

.    ,
          (  R).

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,  ,    .
>          500-600  -    ?
>   -      .    .      ,     .
>     -      ?


  -         1,8...30   .   :Crazy:  
   .  .

  .. , ,   2-71,       -836.
  - EW1BA - 2-71.      -836.
http://foto.cqham.ru/showgallery.php?cat=739
73!
EW1M.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

22- .
  -   *1,8...30 *         .  
 .

----------


## R9UHN

*ew1mm Gary*
          .   -      .
** 
      10-    .    .
 137 -   ,  !

----------


## RK3AQW

-74

----------


## RK3AQW

-5

----------

-140        1,5  30

----------

> ,     , ,      0,  ,


     ,   1,5-30   . .   ,     , ,    -140 .
        ,     .        ,      .    .

----------


## filtr

> ,      .    .


    ,             .         "" .

----------


## RK3AQW

2-74,       -118,   3    :Laughing:

----------


## filtr

> 21 ,


           .   ,  .   ,   500   14 Mhz  ()   5 .    -       .                . -5 
  7mhz,     500 .        ,      14-28Mhz,    .  .

----------


## RK3AQW

> ,
> 
>     -5     -118  ,       .  , ,   .


   118      :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :!:   :!:   :Laughing:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 500-600  -    ?


,   -140, ..        .  :wink: 




> .


- ,  ,   , ,      . 
  ,     .  :wink: 




> -137    ,     20-60,


l!   :Crazy:  




> 10-    .    .


 
    -,     .




> -140        1,5  30


     ,   . 
 ?




> ,     , ,      0,  ,


  ?  ? , -?  ,   .




> -74


  . 
,      -       ,  .




> -130 ?


   -130   (70 )    1 ,       ,    - .




> ,   500   14 Mhz  ()   5 .    -


 100%.
:
 Roe=2 , R=50 ;
  14 .     *6* .    5,56.
    50 .
73!

----------

+

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> +


  -140      - -  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -


, .    - .              140.
     (-140)   '.   :  :  




> 15             3


 ? 
 -140       -,    ,      3 , 
   1     .

----------



----------

> -130  (70 )    1 ,       ,    - .


 -130      30,  ,   5   .



> 


  -137    ,     -24.



> +


 -,    ,     (2      -161)             .

   ,       -140,   , ...             .

----------

,         .  .

----------

-         -   -.          .       ...

----------

> ,  -137?
>    -137 .   ?


  . ,  ,   ,   -24   -  .

----------

-

----------

140-             -.  -       2- -81     3        .         -

----------

,

----------

,   ,   .      ,     ?

 ,  .    8-10  -  .

----------


## R9UHN

.
    .    ""   100-200 . .   .
         .    .

    .    -  ""       .    -      .
    ???    ?

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,     , -       -const  -.


         +    (.    ). 
            ϻ      .
    ,     ,           .
       ϻ    ,        -71  -13    1       . 
    15-Ӆ,                  ϻ . 
   ,   ,             ϻ .             , ,   .. 
        ϻ          10-15%.      /    ,    1:1    .
    ,   ϻ             ,           ,      .  
:
  11 ,      +/- 5-10.     ,      ,    ,       .
          ϻ ,                 ϻ  .
     ϻ ,   ,   11   L   . 
ϻ       18      ,             . 
    -71,            - 1:4    1:10  .
,      ϻ             ,          .

----------

> .    -  ""       .    -      .
>     ???    ?


   ,      .          2-3 ,  .   -    . ,     -137.     - ,       - ,      - .   -641,        .   - ,      -   .            . .               ??

----------


## CHACK

> .
>   - ......


1.   -   ,     .
2.      - ,     .........  :Very Happy:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 1.   -   ,     . 
> 2.      - ,     .........


    ... (   ).
     .

     (  ), 
        ......  .
   -.

    ,      -   ,    -   (  )       .
    -   ,       .
   ,    ?  :wink: 
.
73!

----------


## filtr

> .


     ,    .         -( )

----------


## sr-71

> ...R     (   ),
>  Q


=
    ,    ..    ≈ Const. ... .
        ,  Q     , 
        .

----------

UR3ER

----------


## filtr

> ,    ..





> 


   ,       -   :Very Happy:  



> ?  .


 


> 1   ?


     .       ??? 8O 
     . 
           .

----------


## nick 1

!       -140?  ,      .             1  20 .    ,  ,  -       ( ).      29,9 .   -5, -2, -20  ..

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> . 
>     .


 ,  ,         ,    (  ), 
      ?
 ? *  -         ?*
*  ?* 
    ? ? ?

     ?   ...  ?
,  ,       (  )      .




> -140?  ,      .


        -140,      -5, -2, -20.
 ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,       ???


      .    .
    ,   .
,  ,        (  )      , 
                .
   .

----------


## filtr

> ,  ,        (  )      ,


       .
    .  ,   ,     . 
        .



> ,    (  ), 
>       ?


     . 
   ,  .
"  "  "     "
  "  "  "     "
  ,       ,      ,      ,  "  (  ) ,       .       .


> -         , 
>     12 .


   .     -140  ""  :Very Happy:

----------


## filtr

To EW1MM
      ,       ,      ,       .

----------


## filtr

> -   .


      .      -

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> - .


!
          .
  (- !)     12 ,     /c -836  -140  ! 
*  ,  10-   .*
      ,   .
      .    , ..    ,    .
      -    .  :wink: 

**         "", 
     -   ,           .

      -,   (  )  
        ,    , 
    12 . 

        12 , 
     -118, -102  . ,     12 .
  12  -    (  ), , / -140.
   ?
73!

----------


## R9UHN

*engineer*
  112  ?
*ew1mm Gary*
    -  .
_  (- !)_()                 6. (   ).               ,  !              .
  ?
        -    .

----------


## CHACK

,         .        ,   . -  :  160-80-40-20   ,   15-10    .       .....

----------

ur4mp

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -  .


     .           .

 rw0iw     ,    , 
,     ,  ,        1,8...30 .
 ? ?

  .
*ew1mm Gary :
  -         1,8...30   .* 
:
*rw0iw :
  "" - 1,5 .   1997.*
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=105
   .

 ,      ,         .




> -


    . 
    ,      .
  ,   ,   ,     .
  ,  ,     ,    .
    .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> , , . .  -137,    .   ,  .   - 20-60


   ,   -137          -137  -140,     ...

   ,          -     12 , 
    /c -836  -140   .  :wink: 




> , , ,  .


  ,       ,      ,
 ,  ,    - -5.   ?
    .
   ?   -  .   .
73!
,          ?

----------


## ua5aa

[...

----------

,      .

@ua3asr

     ?     ,   .       ...      .

----------

ur4mp

----------

-836  15   .       . -   .        -140   .  . -    .
.. ""   .  20.
.. -847  .  2-30.
  ..  .
 . " 15.   "  .
 30        .
   .   .      .   28  24       .
    .
-851. -861. . . -856. -857.         "" .  -857   2 .
.

----------

, ,      .?

----------


## CHACK

> -   -140,   4   ,     1,5...29,999 .
> 73!


    -140.     :
1.   -  160-80.
2. -   -   80-40-30.
3.    -   20-17-15-12-10 .
   160            "".

      .

----------


## RX3M

2CHACK
 :
160 -  ,
40-80 -- ,
10-30- -  .
-     -140  
.  160 .
73!rx3mb

----------

> 3.    -   20-17-15-12-10 .
>    160            "".


     .           ,    . ,      /   ,    .       -  ?     ?

@UA1CLS:

 /   ,      ,    -74  ,   14.           -118,    .

  ,        -         ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

*vaay*
, !
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=51859 ,          ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

*vaay*
C  ,     :Super:

----------



----------


## R9UHN

C   . 137    20,0  59,999 
  .    .        .
http://www.qsl.net/i0jx/russint.jpg
    ,    .  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ""  1    .


 ,  1 !

----------


## UA9OC

> 137    20,0  59,999  
>   .    . 
> ....  .


    ?       3.
   15 ( 1,8  28 )  ..       .   ,     ,    -  ,             .  28     ""         2,5     25     -43   .   21   ,    .
 UA9OC

----------


## RX3M

> ?       3.


 ,      -35, 
     8 ,  15-40 
  -137   80-160      210

73!rx3mb

----------


## R0SBD

> ,    /  .             .


,    /  .        , ..     . ,  ,   ,  ,     .    /  .      ,         ..  ...

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm  ,              .


 . 
   .       -5, -20,    ,      .
     .     .

      ,  -   .
    ,     .



> (   ),        300-400      3 ( 15-30 ),    ,


 
  -  ,   .




> ,    ,


,       .
 ,   5-     , ..     , ,        ,      .

        , -5  -20!
,      . 
 . !
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -140,   ,     .


  -140      -140.
 ,  -140.  ? .
 -81. 
   -140      .  :wink: 

    -140       -  .
        ,      , 
       ,      .
    -81       -140.
73!

----------


## nick 1



----------


## nick 1

UA1ANP ():
    (   ),        300-400      3 ( 15-30 ),    ,     . 
     ?,         .   .    .  ,         .
        .   ,   8,5,  5  (    )      500 .  ,       40 / .       -   .    ...          .
      3    .         ,   .      UW3DI  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .       -137


   - 5 ?  .
,    ? 




> ?    , .


 .       .




> .        .


 .     ,          : 
" ,  (  )      ?"

    .   .
 ,    ,         .




> -140


,       -140,        .
      -140.   :  :

----------

> .     ,          : 
> " ,  (  )      ?"


    , .   RA0SEM .




> ,      -140,        .


   -  ??

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> , .   RA0SEM


 ?      :" ,     "? 
   . 
 ,     ,    .

 ,     ? ,      -20?
   ,    -140?
     - 7...10 ,   1 ,  140  ,   .

,    ,  ,    ,  -   , 
       7 .
 ,  - ,    .  :wink: 
,     . 
    :"       "  . 
    ,    , :"7       ,    - ".  :wink: 
,     :--))
!
73!

----------


## filtr

> .


           . 
         .
 :Very Happy:  
        ,      .       . 
          ,        -140,     84-    .

----------


## filtr

> .   -5  1. .   .


     10 Mhz,     .   3-   4  :Very Happy: 



> .

----------

> .    ..( )        -5.
>   2-71   4  .
>        ..        .    .         .


         ?
      -    :-)

----------


## MrAU

> .


,     ,      .
        615,    ,  ,       -    ,    :-).
   -50   ,         ( ).     50 ,  50-    25 ,  ,         ,     .
      .
  615      ,  , ,     .

 .

----------

> ,     ? ,      -20?
>    ,    -140?
>      - 7...10 ,   1 ,  140  ,   .


        ,   .

     5   .     .    ,   ,  - ,       15-1   15  160,     470 40  .   -   10.  .  , ,      .     ,    ,   .

----------

A    -140    50 ?

----------

Gary     .            -5   .      . -5     .    .    -         .            -130 .     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 5   .     .    .


,    ,   5  ,   ,   . 
7      . :wink: 




> .


 ...
    5 .  ,  ,      /c -140.
73!

----------

.    .    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

()      -.
  , . , , 84.
  ,      .
          -,      .
  .
73!

----------


## MrAU

,       5000  ():
1.   :   P/R = sqr 5000/50 = 10 
2.   : JxQ = 10x20 = 200 A
3.        3000  ( :-) = 1 .
4.   : sqr 5000/1000 = 2.2  (   1- ).
5.   : 2.2  Emax=6000 (   ) /2  sqr2 = 4.7 .
,    ,    .
 ,        .
   160  -   :-).

----------


## MrAU

> ,   ,  - ,       15-1   15  160


 **  :-).

  .
   -       = 10  (    ),     .
,   ,     = 10102.4 = 240 .
    .  ,     ,    , .. 500 . ,   5 .

:   .

----------


## MrAU

> ,   ,    .  .  -140.       , ..     .


,  "",   45      ,  50  47,       .
 ,      "-  ".
       .
    . 

             ,   . ,       -  ,           ,     , .

               .

----------

-5  -847 "  "

----------

.    -847.
   .

----------

.       ?
   -5.
       12 .  .
-847  .          .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,    ""   1  -.   :Crying or Very sad:  
     ,      ,    -5, ..   .
          -5...




> "" ,  , - 19 .   -      15 ,    15 .     ""? ,   ?


,        .
.  -   , ...
    ,    ?

        , , 
             \  -74.
 !
   -           .
  .  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .   1 .  .    .


   .   :Crazy:  

:



> .   -5  1 .


  . ?

----------

> ,  "",   45      ,  50  47,       .
>  ,      "-  ".
>        .
>     .


 ,

            .   ,    .        ,  .
   ,   (  )       ,   ,        .   ,      ,  .    .

                .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -130.


    -130.   1 .
    .




> .


-.    . :wink:

 "".
_  -     5...10 ,   40    !  
  ,   20  ( 160 ) - ,   50    .  -   .
_ 
 ""  . 
    .     ,     . 
, -   -      .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .   1 .  .    .


 


> .   -5  1 .


 


> .





> "" - 1,5 .   1997.

----------


## RU9CA

*ew1mm Gary*, ** - -        ...   ,    ...
      .
 ,      ,       ,        ...     !
73!!!
.. -   )))))
 :!:

----------

.    .       .       .

    1/3. 
 547    82.   -   .    -       ,  82  - .
    -    .   .   - .    .
RU9CA

----------


## RU9CA

-   ,   ? 547  -     .   .
      GPRS.

----------

.      .   .  .   .       .  .     .        .    7 .
    .         .     .

----------


## EW1SW

> ?


       :
  ?
 EW1MM, Gary:
 !
  . 
   ( ,    ) -  !

----------

.      .    -140   -84.  .       2  .       40.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -140   -84.  .


   -140    ,  ,    .




> 2  .       40.


    ?        -140? ,     .

----------


## CHACK

> -140  ,       1   ,      .
>      5 .....


  ..... 
 -140   -78,      .....  :Very Happy:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -140   -78,      .....


  .
 .      5 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -78    2,5  input


   2,5  input, a output?  
   output?    output?
-    input  -78. :wink: 
 -35 - 2,4  input.  60%   output .




> 5   -78    2,5  input


     input, a PEP?

, UR5CX    2-78,        . 
 .      ?
http://www.cqham.ru/pa49_29.htm

*UR5CX   2-78 :
,       -140.*
     ?  :wink:

----------


## CHACK

.

     / .
       ???

----------


## vaay

(ew1mm),     .      
   "", ..        , 
     ?      
   ,      ,  
    ....???   :Crazy:  


     ?
         ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .          "", ..        ,       ?


    EW1BA, ..      ,      -836.
,       -836,  ,       ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .       
>    "", ..        ,  
>      ?       
>    ,      ,   
>     ....???


  EW1BA.
   3-      .
   .
,    9-     ,        .  :wink: 
:    .
73!

----------


## vaay

> vaay
> 
>      .       
>    "", ..        ,  
>      ?       
>    ,      ,   
>     ....???
> 
> 
> ...



, ,    :Smile: 
,          
    .      0 
180 .

----------


## rv4lk

,   ,    836,    ,          :  ,   "",   ,  .    .

----------


## vaay

> ,   ,    836,    ,          :  ,   "",   ,  .    .


     ,    ,   .      .        ew1ba   ,           .      ...        ,     .

----------


## ew1ba

> ew1ba   ,           .      ...


 ,   ,  ,      .   
  N3   ,  .
       20   ,    50   .
     ,  
  .
73 .

----------


## UA1ANP

> 15-1   15  160,     470 40  .   -   10.  .


 ,   470  4 ~1990,   , . 
*7--*   ,         (    :Sad: ) 

 - *   rv4lk !*           .  




> -   ""   , , 
>   ...


  !
*1*  *2.*
    ,    ,   (1  2)  ! 
*15-20$* !
*1000* .

----------

@Gari:

 ,       , ,    : 
      -135.  -46,  ,    .
   ,   .

 1,5-30.       ,      .

 .

----------

,

 -     - .

1)      15     ,      -46.         -140    2.
2)          ,    ,         .

3)


> ,        ,     .  - .


      ,    ??        ??

----------

> -     - .


 , !  :Very Happy:      (     )     ,      .  :Crazy:

----------

http://www.bear-el.com/

http://us1qv.narod.ru/index.htm

----------

-  -654  ,  . 
 -  ,         .

----------

-70   -13.

----------


## UA1ANP

> 81   Ua=3000 , U2=750 ,   ?


    140,       300-500     !

----------


## rv4lk

,    ,      -9.    250 .

----------


## NIKKS1

.       2 -71 600      ..

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 140,       300-500     !


 .    -35     ,     .
-  - ,    ,     ,       .

 -   ,    ,   ,     ?
   -140   .
     ,      .
     ,  !
        .  :Crazy:  
73!

----------


## R3EZ

> /c -130.
> 300  ,   .
> : 
> 1)   -   1 ,   ,   0,8 ;
> 2)  ,      4 !


!   . , ,   .    .       -130    .    .    (  )   21014088 .   (  ) 88 .    2 .
73!

----------


## R3EZ

> , ,  .   2 ,   1     !...


  ,        , ..      .      ,         ( 10   28  6   14-21  -      ),     .      .
73!

----------


## R3EZ

> -   -  28     10   ?
>     ?


 !
PA   -81,    .  .
73!

----------


## RK3AQW

-74,          :Very Happy:  http://www.voltmaster.ru/cgi-bin/qwe...49&group=41602

----------


## R3EZ

> :  
> C    , ..     - ...


 -    ,    .      41 .             6  (    RA6ED) -  9 .   14-28.        -  -   2.     3 .    17 .       .      .
73!

----------


## RK3AQW

> RK3AQW
> 
>      -74
> 
> 
> , ../.: 0.78 (46,8 3/).
>  -74    35 3/.
> ,  .
>     ?       ?


 12,6( ) ,    ,     90  (       220   80         )       5     -  170 )  9     200,    2 ,        , (   )  ,

----------


## RK3AQW

-,  10-14 ,    ,       10      50   10-  20   15-,,

----------


## filtr

> ,


        ?
   -       .

----------


## filtr

> 


   24 .       .

----------


## RK3AQW

> RK3AQW
> 
>  
> 
> 
>    24 .       .


       ,     ,
  2-    lm393  ,       ,     , -

----------


## RK3AQW

> RK3AQW
> 
>  
> 
> 
>     (  ).


    4-   3   ,
   ,

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ?


    ?     ,     .
 . 
     50 ,       .
 , ,      .
  ,   - -   .

  -     ,   .
    21, 24  28 .

       ,  , ..        *1* ,      () ,  **    /c -140  /c -102, -118.
*10* .

     -     ,  -     101  (102 )    ,      10 .
 ,      ,        .
  .       ,   - 50   -.
73!

----------


## R3EZ

> - 21...28   101 ,  -   ,    ,      .


 ! 
,  .    ,     101   .       -    .       .
 . 
73!

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>     ?     ,     .


,     .  ,          ,       ,    ,       .   ,   .        ,  .

    ,     .

,        ,     ,    ,      .

 ,      55,    -  22,        ?
       ,         .    .

----------

?     -137 ?  .  .       ?  .  52 .
 .       20-80.      ?

----------


## ew1ba

> -   10  3,14 = 31,4 . 
> +  ,  , 8  3,14 = 25 .  - 56  .


.,        -.
73 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

. 
  ,      -5 ""  1   
(,     ,   ), 
   ,    101     28 .   :Crazy:  
 ,  1...1,5     28 ,  101  (102 )  * .*

   -,    .
      ,       .
  ,  ,    ?
 - ,  ?   ,    .
73!

----------


## US1UU

> ,  1...1,5     28 ,  101  (102 )  * .*
> 73!


                                                                                                                         :             28     500 ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> :            28     500 ?


   ,    (,    ?),  
 -    2-7,     500...600 ,      51 .
 ,    ,    40...50    -      14...28   51 .

 :
9   51 ,     40 .
   40 .
:
14 ... 9 ;
21 ... 3,5 ;
28 ... 2,5 .
      , .. 1 .
R .  ... 50 .

,    -35,   14     ,    6 .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,  , ,    . ,  ?
     -   ,     .
,         -137, -5  -  -70,  ,     .
, -               .
 ?  ?  -?
   .       -,    ,        .

 ,      . 
 ,  ,    ,     -,   . 

,         2,5   F=3,5  (1  ), 
       ,   2 .
  .
      ,      1...1,5 .

 -,    ,       .

     -35       -,   28  
     101 ,   ,   .
  ,   ,       .
   ,      -  ,  ,      .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -,  10-14 ,    ,       10      50   10-  20   15-,,


        .
  ,   .  .  :Crazy:

----------

Gary -         .   -       .       .  .  -   .
     -    .      .            .     " "       12 .               .   7.     .
    "    "            7. ( -5 )      10.  -   .   250  .     .     .        2 .   1.8 .   .7    30.   101.  .    . .    .     .      .         .

----------

Gary .."     " .35  5. 11-48 .
(,     ,   -   20...30 ,     . 
   - ATU     -140,     5...7    . 
 -    .)

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> Gary -         .   -       .       .  .  -   .


,   . 
     ,  .
         ,     -    -  ,  -.
  ? ?

.
:   -.
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=240



> ? 
> _________________
> 73!  DL4TNR (UR4QGI)





> .      .   .  .   .       .  .     .        .    7 . 
>     .         .     .


,      .




> Gary    .         -847.


,   .    -,   ,  .




> .     -847.


  .   .
   ,  . 
73!

----------

(    )                ,     .        -   (    ),  -     .       - .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -   (    ),  -     .


*EW1SN*,  ,   .
      ?       .
- ?            -35.
     ,  ? 
, , ,    ,    .
? 
  ,    -    ,    ,    ,     ?
   ?    ,        .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .   -   .


     .
   . ,   .




> -   (    ),  -     .


*: EW1SN (Kuwalda)*
     ? 
                  ,   .
  , , -,   ,         ?

      ?       . 
- ?            -35. 
     ,  ? 
, , ,    ,    . 
? 
  ,    -    ,    ,    ,     ? 
   ?    ,        .

----------


## RZ3DFZ

!
      2- -13.
-   10:1   (-118)?
      - .
 .

----------


## ES4SA

(        ,  80  ,     0 - 180 ..     10  )      ,     ..       ..       (        ) ,    ..

----------

34

----------

:   2  (    )   (        ),                   ?

----------

Alex 1      ?   .     .     .     .     NG. 
           .      .  ()  ..      .      .         .
 .       .                       .         (  . .. )     .

----------


## UA6BBX

> :   2  (    )   (        ),                   ?


     Ql=Ul/Ur=Xl/R,  
Xl-  , R- .
     ,    -
  (   ).

" "..  ,..,1972.  ,.24

----------

!       -.

----------


## ew1ba

> -.


-,    .
.

----------


## Alex 1

> .


         ,     , 250...175 .

----------


## UA6BBX

.    .             ,     .          - .           .[/quote]
   ,  .      ,  
    (Xl,  ). -
 R  , ,R ,    -
    ,   .
      (  -
  )   l/D<=2.  .  
,  .

----------

> .          ?


   .....            ,    ,        ,    .  !   :Very Happy:        ?

----------

Kuwalda .     .     . 
 UA3MCH .    -  .             . .    ()     .         8 . ( 10)         .     .
 .    ( )            .
16   .   18.21.      .           .    .      -      .

----------


## UR3ER

**,    -  -836     -            -807   -805    ,,,

----------


## RU9CA

-     2130 .
    32   .
  .  -     .

----------

> -     2130


 ,  ...     ( .      )    ,  ""   .   75 ,     ,  .   ,

----------


## RX3APL

: 500  ,  300    .   ,    .        , LC-    .  65    R,        /,     ,  -140    .  ,     .  ,   - .

----------

34

----------


## ua3urs

> ,  .


         .   15-40  ,        10-22 . 100     3.5    .     ,,  ,, .      .       .

----------


## UA9JES

> -836,   .        ?


       .

----------


## us8itc

140

----------


## RX3M

2 UN7RX
,  ,  .  ,     .   .

----------


## RZ3DFZ

!
   , ,  -118.    -    14.
    ""      Roe.
 :  ,    .
1.  .
2.    .
3.   EW1BA
4.    .
 .

----------

34

----------


## RZ3DFZ

KARRA!
   ?
 ""    .

----------


## ZLK

> 2.    .


          .               .    ,      .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## UA4PKJ

! ,     ,       ?

----------


## CHACK

> ,


  , ,        :Razz: 




> ?


 ,          100 .




> ,   ()    .


 +       .




> ,


 ,       , -    .

----------

118.

----------


## RVMS

.
       .

  -  .
       +  .

----------


## UA6AGN

.

----------


## 2009

-  ,    -   .
     -   .
       12495 (  ).
    ,      /...  "".
     -   ... 100   ,       "  ".
(       "")
.
 :Super:

----------


## CHACK

> -  ,    -   .


.
         !

*  5 ():*




> -  ,    -   .


.
         ! 





> ,     . -1.         ϻ .


 .
          , -  , -

----------


## sr-71

> ?


  /  (  ).
 2,4 ...70 .

----------


## sr-71

. 
 -  ""     -43.
 ,         - ,
   .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## sr-71

> , ,  -118....
>    -    14.


  ?
      ?




> "",    1?


   .    - ).
 ,          .
   -2   .     .

----------

UT1LW

----------

UT1LW

----------


## sr-71

> \ "", (  -  ,  ...   - ...


 / "-"     1-1 ( .  15).

----------

UT1LW

----------


## -13

5-     .    -24(24),  -25,  -2     -40.    ( 2803  ,  217  )   =30-40 .  2-  11   1. 2- =500,   90-   SSB.  27,    115 400.        -842    .

----------

sr-71

----------

